# WM growing in Texas!



## rhonda (Jun 15, 2016)

Link:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/construction/

*Shining New Resort in the Lone Star State
Marble Falls*

We've added more dots to the map and are happy to welcome a new resort in the heart of Texas Hill Country! WorldMark Marble Falls is now accepting owner reservations for vacations starting in July 2016.

We are excited to offer this beautiful new resort to our owners, and in order to do so we are opening our doors as we continue construction on the resort amenities, which will not be available until January 2017 (date subject to change).

WorldMark Marble Falls is located in Marble Falls, Texas, overlooking the Colorado River with access to tons of outdoor activities including boating, fishing, hunting, camping and swimming. Take a day trip to nearby Austin (about 45 minutes away) to enjoy the delicious eats and live music the city is known for — they don't call it the Live Music Capital of the World for nothing! If you prefer to stay local, there’s plenty to do in town as well with golf courses, restaurants, wineries, breweries, museums, art galleries and more.

Bring the whole family or enjoy a retreat-for-two as this resort will offer one-bedroom, two-bedroom, three-bedroom, two-bedroom penthouse, three-bedroom penthouse, one-bedroom Presidential and two-bedroom Presidential units.

Stays at WorldMark Marble Falls through the end of 2016 will be available at the Inventory Specials rate. Inventory Specials guidelines apply.

Book your trip to this new affiliate resort property today!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 15, 2016)

Did you notice that while they are accepting Reservations for July 2016 the Resort "amenities" will not be available until January 2017. So I guess no pools or hot tubs until next winter. Also the Points need are quite high. For Red Season they are: 1 Bedroom 10500; 1 Bedroom Presidential 22000, 2 Bedroom 12500; 2 Bedroom Penthouse 16000; 2 Bedroom Presidential 26000; 3 Bedroom 14000; and, 3 Bedroom Penthouse 18000. These numbers ridiculous.


----------

